# Green or dry?



## norman vandyke (May 9, 2015)

I have this big ol' Russian Olive stump and as I'm not a turner really don't have use for such wood, I'm curious what y'all bowl turners would prefer. Green or dry. Dry will take a few years to happen as I don't use a kiln.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 9, 2015)

My wife would shoot me if I loaded that in back of car.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## norman vandyke (May 9, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> My wife would shoot me if I loaded that in back of car.


I couldn't exactly get it on the roof!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## norman vandyke (May 9, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> My wife would shoot me if I loaded that in back of car.


And shhhhh. She doesn't even know I have it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 9, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> And shhhhh. She doesn't even know I have it.


lol and I thought I had it bad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 9, 2015)

Lol love the wood hauler! 

There looks like that thing could have some cool stuff inside. 

I like stuff that isn't mopping wet but still easy on tools. Id say cut and seal and sell. It will only get dryer faster in smaller blocks. That's my opinion.


----------



## norman vandyke (May 9, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Lol love the wood hauler!
> 
> There looks like that thing could have some cool stuff inside.
> 
> I like stuff that isn't mopping wet but still easy on tools. Id say cut and seal and sell. It will only get dryer faster in smaller blocks. That's my opinion.


I was planning on cutting in about a few weeks. Just waiting on a new chainsaw. I'm hoping some good stuff comes out of it, so maybe I can make a trade(some blanks for a bowl made from one of them). The mistress really wants a wooden fruit bowl and I have no lathe.


----------



## norman vandyke (May 9, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> lol and I thought I had it bad


I have a pile of stuff covered with a tarp in the alley.....two pallets about 4 feet high.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 9, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> I have a pile of stuff covered with a tarp in the alley.....two pallets about 4 feet high.


lol don't worry no one will ever notice that  ya gota do what it takes


----------



## GeorgeS (May 11, 2015)

LOL!! That's a ton of weight for your car and then you throw on top the battery in the back seat! I thought I had it bad picking up stuff and throwing it in the back of my work truck!!! I hope your wife doesn't see that. I look forward to seeing that cut up!!!


----------



## norman vandyke (May 11, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> LOL!! That's a ton of weight for your car and then you throw on top the battery in the back seat! I thought I had it bad picking up stuff and throwing it in the back of my work truck!!! I hope your wife doesn't see that. I look forward to seeing that cut up!!!


Brand new battery, actually. Bought it this winter when my car was dead. Haven't had a problem with the current battery since. Lol


----------



## TimR (May 11, 2015)

Norman, that's cool. I can just visualize you with it in the back, and she gets in when dark, and asks why she seems to see an awful lot of sky and not much horizon while driving along...and oh, by the way dear, did you notice you must have left the hatch open!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (May 11, 2015)

I've not turned Olive but if it was Mesquite, I'd say turn away-it's remarkably stable. 
I don't intentionally try to keep woods until "dry" enough to turn--if it warps, so be it & it becomes another unique piece.
In your case, I'd say cut your slabs/blanks and seal the edges well with Anchorseal ( I have heard thru forums that Olive will crack)


----------

